# Votex Steckachse für Maxle Ausfallende?



## JuicyMacintosh (20. April 2015)

Halloo,
ich baue mir gerade ein Meta 4x auf, habe mir 12mm Steckachs-Ausfallenden für Maxle Axle gekauft. Ich könnte eine Votec Steckachse günstig bekommen, und zwar diese hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...kachse-135x12mm-al7075-t6-schwarz/336793.html

Die Frage ist nun, ob ich die überhaupt benutzen kann mit den Ausfallenden und woran ich merken könnte, dass ich sie nicht benutzen kann, wenn ich sie hätte.

Gruß,
Felix


----------

